# Infiniter Laser guide



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I put one on my 8 1/2" Delta about 6 years ago and it still works great.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks and good review. My $0.02 since I had an Irwin one of these: I found that having to turn the saw on to get the laser was a pain. I am better eyeing it up with the blade on the material. I'd love to have a laser that shows the whole kerf like some saws have now. Just something for someone interested to think about. If I were rough framing or decking more maybe it would be more helpful.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Just another comment-

My unit started to get intermittent. Cleaned the centrifugal switch but it didn't help. Discovered the contacts under the batteries were slightly corroded. Fixed it!


----------



## cliffton (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks for the heads up on that, if it ever starts to do that i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm with JasonWagner on this one. When I'm using my miter saw it's usually not for a rough cut, but for an extremely accurate cut. To achieve an accurate cut we sometimes have to move the board slightly left or right. I don't like to make these slight adjustments while the blade is spinning.

I love the idea of having two lasers to show the whole kerf. When cutting crown molding the cut switches between the right and left side of the blade. One laser is good, but 2 are so much better!

Wish I could afford that sweet Festool Kapex saw!!!


----------

